# CarboNext 240mm sujihiki mini-review



## AddictforLife (Feb 17, 2012)

After using the CarboNext 240mm sujihiki for sometime now, I would like to do a brief review on it.

*Pro:*
Stainless
Very easy to sharpen
Maintain a very decent edge

*Con:*
Patina started to develop on one spot
to edge to curve for me.

The CarboNext is my first J-knives (real knife in general), so I have nothing to compare it with.

Let just start with the fit and finish. When I first unbox it, it was very shiny and doesn't look cheap in anyway. JCK pack it in some paper with the tip being protected by a plastic-like mini-sheath. The wood handle is very shiny, but after a day or two of use it become matte and wont attach much attention. The spine of the knife is somewhat polish, but the part above the heel is not polish at all. After a few week of use, I notice that the wood is not flush with the tang. Overall the fit-and finish is great and only upon closer inspection you notice these minor imperfection.

Holding the knife is somewhat comfortable. I noticed since the bolster is not rounded it is annoy when your finger happen to be in contact with it for a long period of time.

The stainless carbon on this knife is very easy to sharpen and maintain a very decent edge. Although it might feel a little dull over the period of a week, I don't feel like it is working against me. I only sharpen it with a 1k King stone, I would assume it would be alot better if you are sharpening it with better stone and technique. Compare to Nenox S1, it is a joy to sharpen.

Although I like the knife very well, it is not a perfect knife as I wanted it to be. A patina has started to form on the blade where you hold the knife, just where the blade meet the bolster. Other then that place, it hasn't develop a patina or rust anywhere else.
Second of all, the tip is too curve for me. I notice that I have started using the the potion just behind the edge more often. I like the tip on the Nenox S1 285mm suji better, which is narrower and only have a slight curve to it.


----------



## chazmtb (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for the review. It is a great knife for the value. I love the steel and have a gyuto of the same steel and the carbonext 300 suji. I may get a 240. With the right sharpening, and thinned bevels, this thing can get very sharp and retain its sharpness for a long time.
However, the steel is not stainless. It is somewhat semi stainless. It won't rust, but definitely not stainless. I will develop a gray matte finish with stain spots if you don't wipe your knife down.


----------



## tk59 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for posting your review. What are you cutting with this knife? Are you using it for the same purpose as the S1?


----------



## AddictforLife (Feb 18, 2012)

Actually I use the 240mm sujihiki for 99% of everything in the sushibar. I don't own the S1, but it is use the sameway by a co-worker. However I find that my co-worker like to use my suji because the easier to sharpen (he hate sharpening knife), although the S1 hold a better and longer edge than my 240mm suji.


----------



## tk59 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the information. With regard to the "better and longer edge," is that your opinion, his opinion or both? I'm just curious because I've seen conflicting reports about Nenox edge holding performance. Thanks, again.


----------



## AddictforLife (Feb 18, 2012)

The s1 does seem to hold the edge better than the carbonext. It's stainless and seem to have so magnet in the steel. Since we only sharpen on a *
* stone, I would assume it would even be more noticeable if you use a higher git stone. The joy of semi-stainless carbon like carbonext is the ease to sharpen. if I was not on budget I would get two konosuke sujihiki. It seem s1 take at least twice the effort and time, it could be all perception.


----------



## tk59 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks again. As far as holding a finer edge, it's hard to say. Most stainless isn't that good at holding a very fine edge.


----------

